# Trotlining the Tombigbee and Tensaw



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Have a buddy of mine who's dad has cancer so he hit me up about getting some fish for a benefit fry. Wasn't planning on doing this well but i guess that water drop turned em on. I used some shad, bream and some cut mullet. They seemed too like it all. Got the lines out around 6 yesterday and ran them this morning at 6:30 and 9:30. Glad they were cleaning them


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet, deal


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome catch sparrow, and thanx for specifying the catch method. Trotlining is a lot of fun, as well as jugging.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

dammit man thats a nice haul!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice...those will eat good!


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve_o Hate had to play Army and miss the trip buth I think your fish weighed five pounds and I think he is displayed in five pics. Had did get you before the pioneers did.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

